# Best tyre dressing around?



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

As the title says guys, whats the best tyre dressing around at the moment guys?

cheers


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

I like CG's Trim Gel.


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

I quite like AG Tyre Dressing. Spray onto a sponge, wipe it around and comes up champion.

Last a few weeks. (Don't know if thats usual)


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Megs Endurance or CG New Look Trim Gel:thumb:


----------



## angusdope (Nov 5, 2006)

Depends what mood I'm in. If I want a glossy finish I go for Megs Endurance, if I want Satin then I go for Poorboys Bold n Bright.


----------



## Luke667 (Jun 22, 2006)

Megs Endurance gel...you can choose either a glossy or satin finish.

Glossy - 1 coat, leave to soak in, wipe off excess, leave for about 10 mins, and apply another coat.

Satin - 1 coat, wipe in and wipe off excess.

Lasts ageeees


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

I have been using Zaino Z16 for thelast 14 months. Lovely clean finish without the sticky wet look.


----------



## Dubbed (Aug 31, 2006)

I use the Megs Endurance Gel. Think its well good!!


----------



## sworrall (Apr 26, 2007)

another vote for megs here, cracking stuff


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

Megs here too, but it can get messy so i always wear gloves when applying


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

meqs again here, does get messy but its always last job for me so i dont mind


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

PB Bold and Bright


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Most of the time 1Z Rubber/Vinyl Protectant, leaves a nice matt finish. It's important to thoroughly clean the tyres before applying for a better bond.

I also recently tried L200Steve method with Hyper-Dressing 1:1:thumb: Spray generously around the profile, leave until the white disappears and wipe - lovely satin finish.


----------



## walkmad (Dec 19, 2006)

Chris_330Ci said:


> Megs Endurance or CG New Look Trim Gel:thumb:


Both get my vote:thumb:


----------



## jimjon (Mar 30, 2007)

megs endurance for me too, i've recentely had that and the AG tyre shine, the AG shine didn't impress me, messy, effects don't last long neither does the amount of product

megs is harder to apply, probably takes me 4/5 times as long as the AG but its worth it


----------



## j40aja (Oct 25, 2006)

Meg's Endurance and a little goes a long way, works well on exterior trim aswell - saves getting the Meg's Trim Detailer.


----------



## Solaar (Oct 26, 2005)

I use Megs Endurance gel and think it's great. Bit of a pain cleaning the applicator tho! 

The Blackfire tyre dressing has always looked good when I've seen it in pictures.


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Chris_330Ci said:


> Megs Endurance or CG New Look Trim Gel:thumb:


same for me. Both very good. use either a brush or a chemical guys pad.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Solaar said:


> The Blackfire tyre dressing has always looked good when I've seen it in pictures.


Its a good dressing doesnt last as long as megs endurance but then megs is oil based and blackfire water. both have good and bad points but personally i prefer to use the poorboys bold n bright doesnt last long but takes two mins to apply so is easy to redo unlike some others were u have to put on gloves and all that carry on lol.

PB BnB for me!! :thumb:


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

Another vote for Megs endurance. I think its quite good compared to the others i've used although i've never had chance to use PB's stuff.


----------



## jimjon (Mar 30, 2007)

Solaar said:


> I use Megs Endurance gel and think it's great. Bit of a pain cleaning the applicator tho!


i've found really hot water and fairy liquid works well


----------



## RickRst (May 17, 2006)

i think the AG gives a better gloss than endurance. It's so easy, spray on, and leave. Another coat once dry and they really do shine. If you rub it on, it doesn't shine as well.


----------



## timwuk (Nov 20, 2006)

Ultimate Tire Protectant Gel for me. Great finish, and lasts for ages.


----------



## corksta (Mar 5, 2006)

I really like CG's Silk Shine Dressing. I apply by brush, soak for five mins then wipe round with a sponge. Looks ace.


----------



## richie.guy (Apr 10, 2006)

CG's trim gel for me, love it :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Another vote for Megs Endurance or the CG New Look Gel.


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Bucking the trend to use boutique style names for tyres the best I have found in terms of look, ease of use, durability and price is most definitely AutoSmart Finish.

Used neat, applied via a trigger sprayer, a coat over the tyre and left to run away maybe a light wipe up after 10 mins and the tyres look like new, no water stains, run marks or anything and so far on my van wheels they have not been redone for 4 weeks and after a quick wash still look like new.

Oh another use for Finish is the arches, spray and leave  no sticky residue or anything. Even engine plastics can be treated with this, in fact any plastics or rubbers, and mixing 1:1 with water it can be used for the interiors, now what other product do I need :lol:

5lts bought, over 30 cars later and still over 2lts left, now can't fault that


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Refined Reflections said:


> Bucking the trend to use boutique style names for tyres the best I have found in terms of look, ease of use, durability and price is most definitely AutoSmart Finish.
> 
> Used neat, applied via a trigger sprayer, a coat over the tyre and left to run away maybe a light wipe up after 10 mins and the tyres look like new, no water stains, run marks or anything and so far on my van wheels they have not been redone for 4 weeks and after a quick wash still look like new.
> 
> ...


That sounds decent.

Autosmart products are serious value for money, and they most certainly are top quality.

I only have Tardis and G101, but I think I better snap this up :thumb:

Currently I have Megs Endurance, Blackfire Gel, CG New Look, And CG Silkshine. All are pretty decent, but Blackfire (for low profile tyres) creates less browning on the tyres I find and is the easiest I find, to apply.

For 4x4 I have used CG Silkshine and the results are excellent.

Could you maybe PM me the price for Autosmart finish please? Is this similar to Highshine?

Thanks,
Mark.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Always been a fan of the CG triim gel or megs endurance. 

Until we used Blackfire tyre dressing yesterday! OMG I was amazed! :thumb:


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

V12MSM said:


> That sounds decent.
> 
> Autosmart products are serious value for money, and they most certainly are top quality.
> 
> ...


No idea if its like Highshine or not as not used it. I do love G101 though, wasn't too impressed with Tardis but rate their Preptone 

I'll dig up the invoice to see what price Finish was, but off the top of my head it was around £15 for 5lts.

I do think for many the thought of using a Valet designed product is against their dreams, hence the need to spend large amounts of money just to say I used this or that Boutique product, especially when in my opinion something like Finish is far better than any other product I have used on all grounds, same for G101  But there again Finish doesn't leave that just painted wet look that others prefer, which suits me and my clients to a T


----------



## Arousa (Jun 13, 2006)

I like Megs endurance gel and Duragloss wet look tire shine #281.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Always been a fan of the CG triim gel or megs endurance.
> 
> Until we used Blackfire tyre dressing yesterday! OMG I was amazed! :thumb:


its very nice to use eh. although if i'm honest a tad expensive unless u got the US Blackfire deal lol 15% off haha


----------



## sunny scott (Apr 25, 2007)

Wet 'n' Black, £3.99 from Asda. I don't spray it on though,i spray it into a small tub and brush it on so it doesn't go all over the wheels.


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

hawkpie said:


> I quite like AG Tyre Dressing. Spray onto a sponge, wipe it around and comes up champion.
> 
> Last a few weeks. (Don't know if thats usual)


exactly how i use it too... i quite like this one as it gives the darkness without the mega shiny-ness... although i might invest in some new stuff as i was thinking i would like some shiny-ness!!! haha!!!


----------

